# Locomotive TLC



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

So I've been away on business for about two months now and have finally returned home yearning for some model train time! But the time apart from them made me realize that aside from the two month break from running them at all, I have not performed any maintenance on my equipment, some of which I have owned for a full year. 

As I am a total newbie to owning, operating, and maintaining my own HO layout, and based on the time mentioned above, can anyone recommend what kind of maintenance I should perform? Mind you I have run all three of my engines for five minutes each since returning home and they all operate as they did before I left.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Clean the tracks and wheels to ensure good
electrical conductivity would be a good
start.

Get Plastic compatible grease and
oil. The grease goes in the truck and
worm gears a tiny drop of oil on the
motor shaft bearings.

Don


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I agree with Don. Plus give them some run time, not just a few minutes but quite a bit over a few days. The best operating trains are the ones that get used. Storing them is hard on them over time.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation since my 'summer hobby' is winding down and it's almost time to get back to trains for the winter months ahead.
But......with the exception of just a few minutes around the 4th of July, my trains have not been around the track at all. So my plans are to pull them all off, clean the dickens out of all the tracks, and lube the locos before getting back to running them on a regular basis. 
Is this a good plan, or am I being over cautious?
Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My layout goes idle often also. I simply run a track
cleaning car on all of the open tracks before the
first session. You really
don't need to clean the tracks where a train or cars
were parked, I've found. But then, my tracks are
N/S and are 
in a climate controlled room. You may need to
do more maintenance if your layout is subject to
dust and temperature/humidity variations,
If your tracks are brass you'll need some heavy
railhead cleaning.

Don


----------



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for the tips. Having said all that, what type of materials will I need to clean the tracks and gears of my locomotives?

I believe the engine maintenance will be the most difficult part of this for me as my 1830s equipment is quite small and fragile. Turning the locos upside down and holding them steadily in place while I clean the running gear may prove to be quite a headache. I'll post some photos here once I know the materials I will need to clean everything. 


P.S. - rails on my Bachmann track are nickel silver, so they should be easier to clean than brass.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

91% alcohol is a favorite for track, wheel and
gear cleaning. Use a kitchen scub pad for serious
accumulation on track heads. 

The easy way to clean loco wheels is to place
a paper towel with a track wide spot of alcohol
on the track. Run the loco front truck onto the
alcohol, hold it by hand, and run up the speed some.
Then do the back truck the same way.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use denatured alcohol for track and wheel cleaning duties. I wrap a rag around my finger, dip it in the alcohol, and run my finger over the rails. The excess rag is held in my fist so I don't damage anything.

For wheels, a shop towel soaked in denatured alcohol or a cotton swab are my tools of choice.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I think some of the responders to this question have not noticed the small size and unusual structure of your locos.

(1) Get a foam cradle. They usually come with a wide slot for HO and a narrow slot for N-scale. The foam protects the tops of your locos and cars while they are upside down. Your locos might fit better in the N-scale slot. If they are too wide for that slot, you can sit them on an angle part-way into the slot.

http://www.micromark.com/soft-touch-cradle,7542.html

(2) Instead of Q-tips, you can get what looks like tiny versions of q-tips from the art section of the Hobby Lobby. They are much more expensive than real Q-tips, but they can access tight areas that Q-tips can't. And the absorbent heads on the Hobby Lobby tips are more tightly wrapped than on Q-tips, which means they will not shed fibers onto your wheels and gears.

(3) You should clean all wheels, but especially the pick-up wheels and the power drivers (the ones hooked to the motor -- they do not spin loosely). I have four of these trains. Two have the motor in the tender. So the tender wheels serve both as drivers and pick-ups. The loco is just along for the ride. In the other two, all of the important stuff is in the loco. The front pilot does the power pick-up and the large single drive wheel pair does the driving.

(4) For cleaning the parts of the driving wheels that you can't reach, clean what you can reach, then put the loco (or tender) back on the track and move it so that the wheels move 180 degrees. Then repeat the cleaning. You might need to mark one of the wheels (like with a tiny piece of masking tape on the side) in order to determine how far the wheels have turned.


----------



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

MtRR75 said:


> I think some of the responders to this question have not noticed the small size and unusual structure of your locos.
> 
> (1) Get a foam cradle. They usually come with a wide slot for HO and a narrow slot for N-scale. The foam protects the tops of your locos and cars while they are upside down. Your locos might fit better in the N-scale slot. If they are too wide for that slot, you can sit them on an angle part-way into the slot.
> 
> ...




This information is exactly what I need! Yes, most folks tend to forget how small and delicate my equipment is. The job would be a lot easier with an EMD product, F40, or even a Hudson or K-4, but alas I had to become enamored with the tiny little pioneer engines. The foam cradle you posted should help cushion and suspend my fragile engines while allowing me to get under the frame and clean the running gear. When I get to that step I'll post some photos to share my progress.


Having said all that, is 91% rubbing alcohol still suggested for the wheel treads of my engines? What of the worm gears found between the single Drivers and on the smaller one on the tender of my John Bull? Would they require Plastic compatible grease and oil as DonR suggested?

Also, I can't seem to find the smaller Q-tips you suggested on Hobby Lobby. Would you be able to provide specific link?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Labelled #102 gear oil would be best if you have open gears, it's a clingy oil and it won't get stiff like grease can.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Single Driver Steam said:


> Is 91% rubbing alcohol still suggested for the wheel treads of my engines? What of the worm gears found between the single Drivers and on the smaller one on the tender of my John Bull? Would they require Plastic compatible grease and oil as DonR suggested?
> 
> Also, I can't seem to find the smaller Q-tips you suggested on Hobby Lobby. Would you be able to provide specific link?


91% alcohol is good for cleaning wheels and gears. Just don't soak the inside of the loco and get it on the motor. However, if the gears look pretty clean, you may not need to clean them -- unless they have gunked up grease on them.

For lubrication, use Labelle #102 oil, as Time Warp said. Labelle oils are plastic-safe. If you oil the exposed gears lightly, the oil will work up to the higher gears. If you can get at the motor, put a drop on each end of the motor spindle. Do NOT use any grease. It won't hurt the plastic, but it is too heavy for these light locos.

Once a loco is in top running shape, most modelers recommend re-lubing once a year. As for cleaning, If you run your finger on the wheels and get a black line on it, it is or if you see any black deposits on the wheels, it's time to clean. Also clean your track at the same time. Trains and track pass dirt back and forth.

P.S. I could not find the Hobby Lobby item on line either. I will check my package for info and perhaps post a picture.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Are you maybe thinking of those little painting applicators? They look like tiny pointed Q-tips. I have seen those in the Paint Supply section at Hobby Lobby


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I found them. They come in different sizes

http://www.hobbylobby.com/search/?text=cotton+swab&quickview=108439


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Single Driver Steam, an other member had a good suggestion when using the foam cradle. Use a piece of cellophane or a baggie to line the cradle. This protects the small detail parts from cling to the foam.


----------

